# New Nanolex Ultra Sealant Tested - Lot of photos



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Got chance to test the new nanolex ultra sealant on my new wheels, They needed good protection so couldn't of picked a better combo:thumb:

The Kit....










The Dirty unprotected wheels....



















My dirty But well protected car...




























Forum fav...my own snow foam mix (no name on test also)
































































This is when i see just how well Prima Hydro Seal is doing, very clean car just after a simple snow foam and beading and sheets like crazy. Its makes the car look very deep and glossy (blingy) so decided it would be a crime to remove it from the car to apply the Ultra Sealant so settled for applying it the rear of the car (boot lid and rear bumper)

First up is the Activating shampoo...





































No suds visable when mit hit the bonnet and didnt feel comfortable using it at all but it did feel very slick so carried on.

Water dont like my car lol...










Onto prepping the wheels...



















nanolex paint cleaner used which i must say you dont use much of it and done and great job of removing oils and residue on the alloys. very much like using IPA and is to the same effect.










Break out the ULTRA, Applied with cotton pad and once the alloys was coated i buffed off straight away not allowing the wheels to come into contact with water for at least a day. The product was very easy to apply and spread with ease not needing to top up at all. again effortless to remove but had to keep double checking for missed areas or extra buff required as i lightly buff to not marr the soft black paintwork










Set one complete and starting to get dark outside..



















The rear of the car coated up..









































































Clean and prep interior mats ready for Nanolex Textile and Leather Sealant..

Hand Job done here lol




























The mats have to be dry so quick wet vac and left in the sun all day.



















Thats about it on the mats, will report back on it in a future thread.

Onto a quick rinse down to see some water action going on...
































































few pics showing Hydro-Seal beading like mad..




























Dried off with a wooly mamoth heres some final pics...























































Getting too dark to take pics..Push the button to make stealth mode in the night haha










As for nanolex Ultra i can only say its been a pleasure to use, It beads and sheets water very well and Once the coating has been applied for 24hrs the gloss level increased (I.e didn't look as glossy just after applying it)

I will report back every 3 months to show how it gets on. which will give me chance to try some of the other nanolex products.

Hope you Liked the Feedback. Any questions just let me know.

Dan


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, your car looks great


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

nice car and a lovely work. 

thanks for share

cheers


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cracking job, look forward to seeing results


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Guys, Going out for a drive today so i might try and get some nice photos done.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..great test


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic mate. 

I'm having 4 of those tyres fitted tomorrow on the Frp, becoming very very popular. You a fan of them?

A lot of Focus RS/ST owners have moved to them.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic..great test


Thanks Mate



gally said:


> Fantastic mate.
> 
> I'm having 4 of those tyres fitted tomorrow on the Frp, becoming very very popular. You a fan of them?
> 
> A lot of Focus RS/ST owners have moved to them.


Thanks, The Yoko Prada Spec 2 are a better tyre for higher powered cars in the dry and summer use, Not a huge fan of the Vredys tbh.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've had the paradas, great summer tyre, super sticky, sadly soft as **** hence the grip and I hate the bulbous side walls.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Fab results there


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job! :thumb:

How long did you leave it on before you removed the residue? And how does it feel?


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Looking good. :thumb:

Where did you get the rubber matting from, that the wheels were placed on?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Pleased you like it

Once it was applied to the rear panel i had enough time to take a photo and see it was drawing back then used a clean MF to wipe off and lightly buff. Effortless but again had to double check to make sure it was a nice clean perefect panel before moving on. I did a finger wipe test on the alloys and noticed it Nanolex protected wheel to be slicker, I did notice when buffing you can feel the drag from lifting the residue off to slicker swipe when buffed.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Ratchet said:


> Looking good. :thumb:
> 
> Where did you get the rubber matting from, that the wheels were placed on?


:wave:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Ratchet said:


> :wave:


Give me a chance lol...........Got the rubber mat given to me from a mate:thumb: Ideal mat for cleaning wheels and not marking them in th process.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

DAN: said:


> Give me a chance lol...........Got the rubber mat given to me from a mate:thumb: Ideal mat for cleaning wheels and not marking them in th process.


Sorry mate, didn't mean to rush ya , just looks like the ideal matting.

Will have a nosy on line see if I can find some.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Lovely motor


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks really good


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Big Thanks to Nanolex for providing me with the great products to use it really has made a big difference.Just a matter of testing the durability now.

Just washed the car again today to apply the new Wet Glaze 2.0 fro Wax Attack....Another mind blowing product on the market. going to take pics soon


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

that's a credit to you. looks amazing


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome looking car and great results.:thumb:


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice car and great job :thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Pics from today wearing Wet Glaze 2.0


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very very nice Dan, love those wheels, really suit your car.

Simon


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Wax Attack said:


> Very very nice Dan, love those wheels, really suit your car.
> 
> Simon


I need loads, do you do it in bigger sizes Never have i had a car so slippery:lol: slickness is unreal and the car looks like a whirlpool of black paint:argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Your car looks fantastic and the sealent has done a good job on the wheels , can i ask what size the mat is for cleaning your wheels and where you got it as i have a rim mat but looking for another and was looking at the one's for stables on the bay


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

great finish there.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Your car looks fantastic and the sealent has done a good job on the wheels , can i ask what size the mat is for cleaning your wheels and where you got it as i have a rim mat but looking for another and was looking at the one's for stables on the bay


Thanks, when snowfoaming it today the foam didnt want to know the wheels, just slipped straight off showing that reaction look when you have plenty of protection on. so still very impressed with the Ultra sealant.

I got the mat given off a mate that had it spare in his garage and i thought it would be perfect for wheels, nice and soft rubber and very heavy. just got to make sure the surface it sits on is spotless just incase bits could bounce back up.



Dizzle77 said:


> great finish there.


Thanks mate


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

lovely pics :thumb:


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

car looks amazing mate, top top work :thumbsup:










did u remove and paint your chrome window strips or are they covered in vinyl?


----------



## mitrasca (May 3, 2011)

great finish...and great snow foam.....what's your mix?or it's a secret?


----------

